# Drowning Doesnt Look Like Drowning



## crushing (Jul 9, 2010)

Many of us enjoy the great outdoors and often that means fishing, boating or going to the beach among other things that put us near, on or in various bodies of water.

Do you know what drowning looks like? I didn't. The image of television drownings, with the victim screaming and flailing about, came to mind before I read this article. I think it's worth checking out.



> The new captain jumped from the cockpit, fully dressed, and sprinted through the water. A former lifeguard, he kept his eyes on his victim as he headed straight for the owners who were swimming between their anchored sportfisher and the beach. I think he thinks youre drowning, the husband said to his wife. They had been splashing each other and she had screamed but now they were just standing, neck-deep on the sand bar. Were fine, what is he doing? she asked, a little annoyed. Were fine! the husband yelled, waving him off, but his captain kept swimming hard. Move! he barked as he sprinted between the stunned owners. Directly behind them, not ten feet away, their nine-year-old daughter was drowning. Safely above the surface in the arms of the captain, she burst into tears, Daddy!


 
http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

[yt]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vdubaOC_oLA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vdubaOC_oLA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2010)

> And parents: children playing in the water make noise. When they get  quiet, you get to them and find out why.


Solid advice.


----------

